# The Secret Santa , it's here thread



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Well Shelby has a super organised Secret Santa 










I'm just a little bit excited   

But i have been good and put it away with the rest of the father Christmas bits :cornut:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Ooh how exciting! Super early too, I hope mine sends mine late so I don't get too tempted to open it up.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Exciting!!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> Ooh how exciting! Super early too, I hope mine sends mine late so I don't get too tempted to open it up.


I really had to resist opening the box and having a prod


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Oooh 

I'd have to open the box and have a prod, if SS has followed the rules the pressies inside will all be wrapped up anyway 

Now whoever has Lily and Branston won't be posting out until the last minute will they :lol:


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

ooh exciting


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

WOW! Super organised! How are you going to resist temptation? It's another 2 months to go!!!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Ooooh jealous i wants the boys to come!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Argh not even ordered them to me yet!!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm excited for the BW and his sidekick's to come.....even though his sidekick isn't even here yet .


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

Yesterday morning, after a lovely walk with the pocket rocket, I arrived home to a brown parcel on the doorstep addressed to McKenzie :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: I am SO excited!!! It's now sitting in my wardrobe and I see it every time I open the door and get excited all over again 

Thanks secret santa paws!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Yay you got yours all the way out there :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> Yay you got yours all the way out there :lol:


Yup, I love that McKenzie doesn't miss out just because we are pretty much living on mars! All thanks to GS and my amazing SS


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

freddies parcel just arrived.   

i actually squeeled a bit. 

can't wait....thank you, thank you who ever you are.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Rocky's is here  
Eek, Soooooo long to go ..................


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Rocky's is here
> Eek, Soooooo long to go ..................


I think time will really slow down when it gets to December, typically


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been so excited at sorting out and choosing presents for our SS I'd not given any thought to the fact that we'd be receiving one too   I think there will be much squealing from me when it arrives  :lol:


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Getting excited now  xxx


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Eeek chances big box turned up today  excited now


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Indi's has arrived. Should have been Saturday but I was away for a working weekend boooo. But apparently his secret Santa paws must be THE best shopper ever cause Indi can still sniff it out in to of the wardrobe!!!!


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

Ohhhh, I can't wait till Karma's arrives


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Oooh! Makes me feel guilty for not having bought anything yet  So unorganized!

EDIT: Have now bought stuff, I actually bought more than I meant to because I couldn't decide between things. Ah well, tis the season


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Just over two weeks for people to get them sent out  

I can't wait for Enzo's to arrive, Shelby's is well hidden from me as much as her :laugh:


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

opie's arrived this morning  i can't wait till christmas day to open it for him. oh is going to hide it to make sure i don't give into temptation and open it early


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww, can someone make me 'enter' secret santa next year? 
Last year I didn't get round to it and this year I just did not feel up to it when the threads were about for it, and now I wish I had taken part!  

Although... I do hate surprises :lol: but I suppose it's no different to the kids getting presents to put under the tree.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'll take the present out of it's postal wrapping and put it under the tree when we put it up  But i must resist prodding and poking it until then


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

Just wanted to say thank you to our "santa paws" for the flowers and chocolates we recieved yesterday xXx 
It was very much a sweet, yet sad suprise, they are in a jug on full display and reminding me how wonderfully kind and thoughtful the people of this forum are


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

i've had to hide freddies from my son...
he's 14 and i think he's as excited as me.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Ringo would like to confirm that his parcel has arrived!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

heres chances  all under the tree now 










Apologies who ever my secret santa people are i'm god awful at doing clues so if you guess it straight away then sorry!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

pogo said:


> heres chances  all under the tree now
> G]
> 
> Apologies who ever my secret santa people are i'm god awful at doing clues so if you guess it straight away then sorry!


I hope both of mine are easy i hate not knowing  :laugh:


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

pogo said:


> heres chances  all under the tree now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've got your tree up already?!?!?!?


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

PoisonGirl said:


> Aww, can someone make me 'enter' secret santa next year?
> Last year I didn't get round to it and this year I just did not feel up to it when the threads were about for it, and now I wish I had taken part!
> 
> Although... I do hate surprises :lol: but I suppose it's no different to the kids getting presents to put under the tree.


May be worth asking GS if anyone's dropped out? Maybe then you can take their place?

Edit: x4


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Spendy said:


> You've got your tree up already?!?!?!?


haha been up a week  i was brought up with putting it up mega early


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

sailor said:


> Just wanted to say thank you to our "santa paws" for the flowers and chocolates we recieved yesterday xXx
> It was very much a sweet, yet sad suprise, they are in a jug on full display and reminding me how wonderfully kind and thoughtful the people of this forum are


Please let everybody know who your SS was so that I can send rep for this lovely, thoughtful gesture. 
Hugs. xxx


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Dylans is here


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

:blush: bump


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Bump xxxxxx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Whoever is sending to me post it nowwwww I want my presentssssss :cryin:



I've marked off everyone I can *see* has said something has arrived on here, but that still leaves gaps 'cos I know who shoulda posted their parcels due to its arrival at its destination but YOU STILL ANT TOLD ME  

I don't really have enough people who've told me they've posted to be able to be able to post a list up and kick anyone who's not marked off yet either Singing:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

I think posting a list of naughty people might give the game away as to whose buying for who...especially since some already have their parcels


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Millie had a lovely package come through the post just...with some lovely paw prints on!  Cant wait for her to open it up...must hide it well!!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I've written my poem! One step closer to posting. I was worried about it, but I think it turned out okay. Not too easy to guess, but the clues are there!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

toryb said:


> Millie had a lovely package come through the post just...with some lovely paw prints on!  Cant wait for her to open it up...must hide it well!!


Oooooh harveys came today with lovely paw prints on too


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Most people seem to be getting organised now  Please don't forget to PM Babycham or goldenshadow , which ever one PM'd you let them know they have arrived  


I'm just waiting on Enzo's :Singing: :001_tongue:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

I forgot to put my clues in :crying:


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

New Puppy Mum said:


> I forgot to put my clues in :crying:


You could ask Babycham or Goldenshadow to PM them to your SS?


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

New Puppy Mum said:


> I forgot to put my clues in :crying:


I wouldn't worry.
I don't think it matters whether you put a clue in or not, but coming on here to tell us you haven't put a clue in your SS person will probably guess who their SS is.

Try not to give too much information on here otherwise people will soon guess who their SS is.

I think it is a lot of fun trying to guess who your SS is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2012)

Its ok I`ve sorted it


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Well Jade received a parcel in the post today.Have notified the relevant party.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Reverie said:


> You could ask Babycham or Goldenshadow to PM them to your SS?


Thats a good idea

Dont forget to send your pms when you post or recieve
dont worry toryb i have noted millies down xx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Harvey's parcel arrived in the post yesterday.........and he's super excited!!!

He kept bothering me for something last night. I usually say "Show me" and follow him...normally, water, food, garden, etc. Twice, he had me follow him over to his parcel wagging his tail like crazy and giving a little "ooomph" bark!! Tango (cat), then took it upon himself to guard it, just in case.

Said parcel has been moved to a place where prying eyes can not get to it


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Thats a good idea
> 
> Dont forget to send your pms when you post or recieve
> dont worry toryb i have noted millies down xx


Thank you


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

MINES HERE ITS HERE ITS HERE!!!!

Well, Milo's is here Singing:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> MINES HERE ITS HERE ITS HERE!!!!
> 
> Well, Milo's is here Singing:


I hope in your excitement you didn't forget to PM yourself!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Technically I should PM Babycham Singing:

Its Milo's second Gotcha day today, I only just realised. Best order that Tuffie tonight


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> Technically I should PM Babycham Singing:
> 
> Its Milo's second Gotcha day today, I only just realised. Best order that Tuffie tonight


Ahhhhhw! Congrats to Milo!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Did you decide to go for the nest or flat bed?


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Jennas is here eeeekkkk!!! Excited thank you secret santa paws 

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

LouiseH said:


> Did you decide to go for the nest or flat bed?


The flat one! I've got a vet bed cover at £35 coming too! I imagine vet bed will be for winter only. But this way they can share it, Rupert is still quite hot in the night so wouldn't use the nest much I don't think


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

RUPERT'S PRESENTS ARE HEREEEEEEEE :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

There is lots in there, far too many, just like in Milo's :nono:

Soooooooo excited


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I cant wait for Millie to receive hers - I keep texting hubby at work each day to check the post room  I like christmas


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Oooh,Buntys turned up today and after taking the outer layer off there was a very pretty xmas box filled with presents.Bunty didn't say much but i could tell she was impressed,i certainly was.


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Jennas is bursting too! And there is a present for me  33 sleeps until i can open it  

Xxxx


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

It's getting exciting now the packages are flowing!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

So exciting


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Its great now peoples parcels are starting to arrive


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> Its great now peoples parcels are starting to arrive


It is; can't wait until Kilo and Rudi's arrive .


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Dogless said:


> It is; can't wait until Kilo and Rudi's arrive .


I cant wait until Millies arrives


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Charlie can't wait for his


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

And Enzo's......................... get posting peps


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

can't wait for crimbo


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks so much to our lovely SS whoever you are, got Baileys parcel in the post today


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

It came ......the box......loook:skep::skep:there will be no peeking but weve got a squeaker in it....yeahhhhh


Box will be going into the conservatory till christams


:biggrin:thank you soooooo much SS


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Getting motivated to wrap today so I will be posting ASAP!

Haven't got Buffy's yet though so I'm not feeling too guilty.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

I got a little red slip from the post office today but haven't been to pick it up yet but i am hoping it is my SS i am sending mine out on Wednesday when i get paid


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Our last bits have arrived so today is wrapping day then bribe OH to go to post on monday.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Reverie said:


> Getting motivated to wrap today so I will be posting on Monday
> 
> Haven't got Buffy's yet though so I'm not feeling too guilty.





CaliDog said:


> I got a little red slip from the post office today but haven't been to pick it up yet but i am hoping it is my SS i am sending mine out on Wednesday when i get paid





Indi's mum said:


> Our last bits have arrived so today is wrapping day then bribe OH to go to post on monday.


No more postage days pleeeeaaaase; gives away too much :tongue:.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Dogless said:


> No more postage days pleeeeaaaase; gives away too much :tongue:.


oh buggar! didn't even think am gunna change my day now instead :skep: :skep: :skep:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a red slip too  Will go and get it Monday


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Reverie said:


> Getting motivated to wrap today so I will be posting on Monday
> 
> Haven't got Buffy's yet though so I'm not feeling too guilty.


We haven't got anything yet, either, so I am not feeling bad at all. 
And I still need to sort out my clue.


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

INDIE'S HAS ARRIVED   



(ok it arrived a few days ago but have been so busy not had a chance to come on here and post  )

Thank you very much to her SS, she has been spoilt rotten(as have i  ) can't wait to open it on xmas day. It has been hidden away in the present cupboard as she kept trying to nick stuff out the box :biggrin5: :biggrin:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

OK kids, listen up!

I have already sent out three PM's due to inactivity on certain member's parts in the hope they get an email notification or pop on and see the message and get in contact with what point they are at.

Please, if you haven't, let me or Babycham know when you post out. My intention on Wednesday next week, 28th November, to send out final reminder PM's.

If anyone fails to post by 1st December this will be noted down and I will ensure whoever does SS next year is aware that you failed to make the deadline and suggest they reconsider letting you enter if you choose to.

Please, please, please don't put me in that position and everyone post out *before* 1st December if at all possible. Any parcels that are not gone by 1st December without a very good reason you will be blacklisted 

That is all, I will now SPAM up the rest of the SS threads


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Woodys is here 










im soo excited!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

5headh said:


> Woodys is here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooo looks fantastic


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Just want to say thanks to goldenshadow and babycham for dealing with the SS organisation. I hope everyone gets their packages off soon to avoid unnecessary stress to these two lovely PFers, and to preserve the PayPal money so it can be donated.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Helbo said:


> Just want to say thanks to goldenshadow and babycham for dealing with the SS organisation. I hope everyone gets their packages off soon to avoid unnecessary stress to these two lovely PFers, and to preserve the PayPal money so it can be donated.


ha ha thanks 
I am merely the Robin to GS's Batman but I tells ya I have never sent so many PM's in my life 
If i see the you are only allowed to send one pm per 30 secs alert one more time grrr


----------



## tinysarah (Dec 29, 2010)

Conan's hasn't arrived yet :sad:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

tinysarah said:


> Conan's hasn't arrived yet :sad:


Give it time! Got another week before everyone is posted out yet


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

tinysarah said:


> Conan's hasn't arrived yet :sad:


Don't worry, neither Rudi's nor Kilo's have - plenty of time yet .


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

tinysarah said:


> Conan's hasn't arrived yet :sad:





Dogless said:


> Don't worry, neither Rudi's nor Kilo's have - plenty of time yet .


Neithers Millies  Lots of time left though


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you Santa Paws, George's has arrived.

Thank you BC and GS for your wonderful organisation skills and allowing me to take-part this year especially as I was so new to the Forum and spent a good two hours trying to get the extra 30 for the 100 post mark 

Santa George hasn't left any clues to who he is - Do we reveal all after christmas or does it stay forever a secret? 

SJ


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Rah said:


> Thank you Santa Paws, George's has arrived.
> 
> Thank you BC and GS for your wonderful organisation skills and allowing me to take-part this year especially as I was so new to the Forum and spent a good two hours trying to get the extra 30 for the 100 post mark
> 
> ...


All usually gets revealed upon request


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> All usually gets revealed upon request


I see! Thanks!

SJ


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

So at xmas is there going to be reveal the clues thread and say who you think your SS is and get to guess for those that can't work their clues out.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I hope someone will guess my clue! Although I did make it quite obscure. 

I just thought (although you may have done this last year - I wasn't around then!) that if people can't guess their clues they could put the clue on here and we could all guess as to who it is?


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Bjt said:


> So at xmas is there going to be reveal the clues thread and say who you think your SS is and get to guess for those that can't work there clues out.


I think it would be a mistake to have a thread where people can put their SS clues on PF. 
It would spoil the fun.

I am pretty sure we didn't last year as it took me until around June before I guessed mine.

We put photos on of our dogs opening presents and people stated if they had guessed their SS but did not state on PF

I think it will no longer be Secret Santa if people state who sent their present and put people off joining next year.

I didn't know until this thread that you could ask Golden shadow who had sent your present. I don't think that this is in the spirit of SS. In fact I don't think anyone should be able to ask who sent their SS or should be told who sent their present.

I thought the idea was that our dogs got a present Not who sent it.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Then why bother putting clues?


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

We are watching the post everyday for our SS parcel. We are very excited.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Are we allowed to admit it was us who sent to our ss if they put a guess up and got it right?


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

pogo said:


> Are we allowed to admit it was us who sent to our ss if they put a guess up and got it right?


If you remember from last year people were stating on PF who they thought their SS was and many guessed correctly, but I don't remember anyone admitting. 
You can check what happened last year by searching Canine Secret Santa 2011 and see some of the photos.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Last year I think most people managed to guess - Once they posted and said I think it was X then that person would say Yes twas I 

I think there was a few who didnt work it out and there SS came forward and said.

Its all part of the fun it went on for quite a while with people guessing - It took me ages to realise Millies SS was Kilo the Boy Wonder


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Freys came yesterday, wrapped in brown parcel paper (it looks so neat and pretty) and i wanna open it up and have a look sooooo bad but it is currently on top of the wardrobe out of sight (out of mind) to avoid temptation, i dont have a tree up yet  My mum answered the door to the post man, she giggled and said it was the dogs secret santa and the post man said well can you make sure the dog knows that you have signed for it and make sure the dog gets it :lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't think anyone should be able to find out who their SS from GS, they should only find out if their SS wants them to


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> I don't think anyone should be able to find out who their SS from GS, they should only find out if their SS wants them to


And this is what we shall do!

Mine and Babycham's mouths will stay schtum unless we get told to spill the beans. Otherwise it is up to you and you guys only to work it all out.

Sorry for the lack of clarification, generally whatever you guys want is what we shall do, if your SS wants you to know who they are then I am sure they will have left you a decent clue


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> And this is what we shall do!
> 
> Mine and Babycham's mouths will stay schtum unless we get told to spill the beans. Otherwise it is up to you and you guys only to work it all out.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of clarification, generally whatever you guys want is what we shall do, if your SS wants you to know who they are then I am sure they will have left you a decent clue


I think my clue may be a bit too easy  I tried my best though and hopefully it isn't too obvious


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Goldstar said:


> I think my clue may be a bit too easy  I tried my best though and hopefully it isn't too obvious


It's usually the obvious ones that take longest to guess, and the really clever complicated clues are known in an instant! Much to the chagrin of the person who spent hours and hours composing it!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

GUTTED !!! I missed this! , I loved it last year...Can we do a new year or easter SS ?  Please x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I have just realised there is a month to go and my dogs have 2 unopened cards probably with clues in them upstairs and it is going to drive me insane,not only that when i get the clues i probably wont have a hope in hell of working them out.Aaaaaaarggghhh.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

H0lly said:


> GUTTED !!! I missed this! , I loved it last year...Can we do a new year or easter SS ?  Please x


I would LOVE an easter one!  Maybe Secret easter bunny? lol :


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

We could send all the dogs chocolate and then spend two days moaning while they are at the vets on drips.:devil:ut::rolleyes5::ciappa:
Wouldn't be up for an Easter one really couldn't afford it.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL, i was just joking, Im being a brat  Will enjoy all the pictures on christmas day


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

H0lly said:


> LOL, i was just joking, Im being a brat  Will enjoy all the pictures on christmas day


Maybe next year


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bjt said:


> We could send all the dogs chocolate and then spend two days moaning while they are at the vets on drips.:devil:ut::rolleyes5::ciappa:
> Wouldn't be up for an Easter one really couldn't afford it.


More special to keep it to once a year I reckon .


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Dogless said:


> More special to keep it to once a year I reckon .


Yep defo, something to get me through the year


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

Maggs even made friends with Mr. Postman in hope he will bring her present sooner  Not barking at Mr. Important anymore, not a stupid dog our Maggs!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

beris said:


> If you remember from last year people were stating on PF who they thought their SS was and many guessed correctly, but I don't remember anyone admitting.
> You can check what happened last year by searching Canine Secret Santa 2011 and see some of the photos.


I was in last years ss


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

It's here, It's here!!!

I'm soooo excited ... ehem, I mean Karma is soooo excited 

I had to put a pic up as the wrapping is just fab ... Thank you Karma's SS!!!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Precious's parcel came today.Must take a leaf out of posters book,loads of little parcels,fab wrapping paper as above and little weight.Not going to take a picture as i can't be bothered to fight with photobucket but we are excited,especially me.Thank you whoever.


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Not fair!!  

Patience is a virtue I suppose


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

It's here, it's here, it's here 

Ooooh, it's so exciting!










There was a card too so we <ahem> opened it to see if there was a clue and there was but I have no idea :lol: It was signed "Monkey" 

I am thrilled to bits, thank you so much our Secret Santa 

I am off to check out the list of dogs/owners now to see if I can work out who it is


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Milliepoochie said:


> Last year I think most people managed to guess - Once they posted and said I think it was X then that person would say Yes twas I
> 
> I think there was a few who didnt work it out and there SS came forward and said.
> 
> Its all part of the fun it went on for quite a while with people guessing - It took me ages to realise Millies SS was Kilo the Boy Wonder


I'm really pleased with the clue I put in mine took me ages to think it up!
I'm also really pleased that if anyone gets something that they think is from me.... it might not be the case it might be made by me... but it doesn't mean it's from me:cornut::cornut:....


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

I have opened the card and it had a malamute on :001_wub:
I think i have guessed the clue  i had to open the card want everyone to see it!! 

Xxx


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Damm, the list has been edited to the people who haven't posted yet :cryin:

Hmmm, the card had a black lab on it... is that part of the clue I wonder? I'm rubbish at stuff like this! Does anyone own a black lab called Monkey? That would be easy then


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Coffee said:


> Damm, the list has been edited to the people who haven't posted yet :cryin:
> 
> Hmmm, the card had a black lab on it... is that part of the clue I wonder? I'm rubbish at stuff like this! Does anyone own a black lab called Monkey? That would be easy then


I know who yours is from those clues .


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Just done my clue ready to put in and post off!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I've worked yours out as well Coffee.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Dogless said:


> I know who yours is from those clues .


What?! 

Are you really clever or am I really thick? 

Give me a clue? To my clue :lol:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Bjt said:


> I've worked yours out as well Coffee.


I am ashamed. And clearly thick as a plank :cryin:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Coffee said:


> What?!
> 
> Are you really clever or am I really thick?
> 
> Give me a clue? To my clue :lol:


You really want me to answer that?   .

Seems wrong to give you a clue to your clue....work harder!!!  .


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

You naughty girl Coffee,you shouldn't have opened that card til xmas.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Bjt said:


> You naughty girl Coffee,you shouldn't have opened that card til xmas.


Wasn't me, was Alfie 

Right, I will work this out if it kills me. Off to do some investigating...


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I'd give the clue to the dog,it's probably got more chance of working it out.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Coffee said:


> Damm, the list has been edited to the people who haven't posted yet :cryin:
> 
> Hmmm, the card had a black lab on it... is that part of the clue I wonder? I'm rubbish at stuff like this! Does anyone own a black lab called Monkey? That would be easy then


I know who yours is!!!


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

I know who it is 

Am I allowed to say?

Thank you SO much Monkey Dog


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

No, no ... don't say yet

I didn't open my envelope, just looked at the tags, but think I have an inkling of who my SS is ... I'm prob soooo wrong though


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Me too but i in the spirit of things shall wait til Christmas.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Eeeee! Thank you Secret Santa!!!!










I am SO excited! As you can see Buffy is too 

I did open the card but I have no idea from the clues, maybe I'm just being stupid  Will need to do more investigating.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

taps fingers ...... if it was my kids i would tell tham to have some patience :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Is the fun not to open and guess on the day? .


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

WHAT!!! You guys are soooo cheaters!! I havent even opened the posting wrapper yet, i have patience


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

I only opened the clues because I thought it was a Christmas card, and I like to put them up in the lead up to xmas. 

I'll just not look at it again until the day and keep my guessing til then.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Reverie said:


> I only opened it because I thought it was a Christmas card, and I like to put them up in the lead up to xmas.
> 
> I'll just not look at it again until the day and keep my guessing til then.


Or you could guess but do it in a sneaky way


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

HMMM i have a question, could someone please ask my ss if it is safe to open the brown parcel paper pleeaaasseee i am mega intrigued


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Is the fun not to open and guess on the day? .


It is , i might be a bit manic with 2 kids and the in-laws around for dinner though 

but i'm sure i'll find time :w00t:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

tashax said:


> HMMM i have a question, could someone please ask my ss if it is safe to open the brown parcel paper pleeaaasseee i am mega intrigued


The things inside are _supposed_ to be wrapped - in theory. But if you're worried then don't open till the big day.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Helbo said:


> The things inside are _supposed_ to be wrapped - in theory. But if you're worried then don't open till the big day.


I havent opened it, just incase


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

tashax said:


> HMMM i have a question, could someone please ask my ss if it is safe to open the brown parcel paper pleeaaasseee i am mega intrigued


It was part of the rules that they have to be wrapped inside the parcel, hence why I've opened mine. I want to put them under the tree if/when I end up putting one up.  I'd say it's perfectly fine to open that as long as you don't open the presents! :biggrin:


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Is the fun not to open and guess on the day? .


Nah, I have enough to do on Christmas Day  :lol:


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

tashax said:


> I havent opened it, just incase


Mine was wrapped in brown paper, then the box was wrapped in wrapping paper, and all the pressies were separately wrapped! I opened as i wanted to put the little pressies under the tree


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Mine (I mean Bessie's ) hasn't arrived yet!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

BessieDog said:


> Mine (I mean Bessie's ) hasn't arrived yet!


Loads of time; neither of the Dynamic Duo's have....less time to resist temptation I reckon .


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry Harvey's SS i thought i'd put the photo up 

It came like this









excuse Chance's filthy feet 









and the clue was in the lid! so didn't cheat by opening any card


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Its the last week to get the parcels posted, so hopefully by next week everyone should have theirs :biggrin5: all you people opening cards and parcels are so naughty!!

I'm not gonna look at this thread again until I get Charlies - you're all giving the game away!!!!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

I opened mine on purpose  didn't want a big box under the tree


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Can I openz it yetz!!!!!! Love Dylan xx


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Lotties has arrived today but it is still at work so she doesn't find it  and so bells doesn't get jealous as she doesn't have one yet haha!



can't wait to see everyone opening theirs on Xmas day


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

toffee44 said:


> Can I openz it yetz!!!!!! Love Dylan xx


Awwww, he's soooo cute


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

pogo said:


> Sorry Harvey's SS i thought i'd put the photo up
> 
> It came like this
> 
> ...


wow, that's great.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

pogo said:


> Sorry Harvey's SS i thought i'd put the photo up
> 
> It came like this
> 
> ...


This has made realise how shabby my wrapping is, looks like the dog wrapped the ones from us....Dylan might have helped....


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Where is the list of people who haven't posted?

I can't find it


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

for goldstar

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/255234-canine-secret-santa-2012-who-interested-thread.html

hope that works...never done it before.


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

toffee44 said:


> This has made realise how shabby my wrapping is, looks like the dog wrapped the ones from us....Dylan might have helped....


If Dylan wrapped the parcel all the more exciting for the doggy he has sent it too. I'm sure that doggy will be thrilled with whats in the parcel.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

ITS HERE, ITS HERE!!! i got my package this morning opened the box ( not the pressies or card though) there is something in there that cali is in a sulk because the cant have it yet she smelt it got super excited then i put them away


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

here's freddies...i've had it a while...out of reach from everyone.










had to move it quickly cause he was getting very excited.
thankyou to freddies ss...


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

OMG! Looking at pogo's SS wonderful presentation! I hope little Maggs can be excused, it was our first time and we still can't rhyme at 7 months, so we just signed a card


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

It's here! It's here! It's here! 

And just look at all those presents! Someone must have gone to sooo much trouble! And there's even one for me!

Thank you, thank you Secret Santa! I'm not opening the card as I don't want to know before Christmas (I just hope you left a clue for me in there )

Bess is very excited to see her FIRST ever Christmas present!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow... all them presents how exciting! I can't wait for Tilly's to arrive..... oh actually I mean Tilly can't wait, I'm really calm about it


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> It's here! It's here! It's here!
> 
> And just look at all those presents! Someone must have gone to sooo much trouble! And there's even one for me!
> 
> ...


Holy cow, that's one heck of a haul


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow santa has come early to Bess


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

WE GOT OURS TODAY!!!!!!
Really rather mysteriously, it was a big box with a really big envelope in it, that was all taped up. There was a big sticker saying "Terence" on it, so I didn't dare open it to have a peak. And I didn't prod, shake and hold it up against the light at all. Honest. :blush:

On a separate note: The parcel was addressed to me and Terence and the postie asked who Terence was. I had to fess up that the parcel was in fact not for me, but for my dog. The postie looked at me like I was completely deranged.


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

It's here!!!

Well Oscar's is  We got back from our walk and it was sitting there on the table. He wants to say thank you in advance to his secret santa and especially because they have been really lovely and sent him an early gift in the form of an advent calendar.

All the lovely packages have now been tucked away in the wardrobe


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

That is impressive Bess is one lucky doggie!

To Pogo's secret santa that is lovely wrapping puts mine to shame  It's the boys fault though they insisted on helping


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

Rufflea's arrived yesterday  and there was even a pressie for me!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Teal and buster are jealous that theirs still haven't got here and Dylan peaks at his every day!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

toffee44 said:


> Can I openz it yetz!!!!!! Love Dylan xx


OMG cutest pic ever, he is gorgeous!!



BessieDog said:


> It's here! It's here! It's here!
> 
> And just look at all those presents! Someone must have gone to sooo much trouble! And there's even one for me!
> 
> ...


Goodness me!!! That is some haul!! Lucky Bessie



Tillymint said:


> Wow... all them presents how exciting! I can't wait for Tilly's to arrive..... oh actually I mean Tilly can't wait, I'm really calm about it


tee he he :lol: :lol:



terencesmum said:


> WE GOT OURS TODAY!!!!!!
> Really rather mysteriously, it was a big box with a really big envelope in it, that was all taped up. There was a big sticker saying "Terence" on it, so I didn't dare open it to have a peak. And I didn't prod, shake and hold it up against the light at all. Honest. :blush:
> 
> On a separate note: The parcel was addressed to me and Terence and the postie asked who Terence was. I had to fess up that the parcel was in fact not for me, but for my dog. The postie looked at me like I was completely deranged.


Ha ha, I am sure no touching shaking or prodding was done 

Yup I opened this morning, with bed hair and jammie bottom on inside out and back to front, (had bad night with fosters, they have the dire rear) 
He says
Its addressed to Dillon c/o Vicki  Now I am pretty sure he knows which one is Dillon as he is the one that barks at postie until door is open then looks at him quizzically until I say Dillon bugger off. 
So I says yes that Dillons he is in a doggie Secret Santa, postie took it surprisingly well  Perhaps he is closet dog nut too :ihih:

So I have Rocky's (no pic yet Im afraid as it is in safekeeping at work atm) Dillon's is here  
and one is at the collection office that came last week, I shall get it tomorrow, they do such odd hours there.

Dillon's pressie look awesome , he says he cant wait to have lots of toys all of his own even though big sis Willow will try and steal them :001_unsure:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, I did look in the envelope. :blush:
It sorta opened itself. :aureola:
There are lots of pressies for Terence and a little something for me, too!!! I have hidden it at the top of the wardrobe so that I, eh, I mean, Terence won't be tempted to open it prematurely.


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

I will fess up to opening the card and the clue I have has lead me to 3 options

1. Does the clue relate to PF doggie:sosp::sosp:

2. Does the clue relate the the PF Doggies owner :sosp::sosp: 

3. Its from the real santarrr:rrr:rrr:

If anyone would like to help this dumb,rather puzzled blonde with her clue then Im open to all offers of help. I was going to put a pan scourer in my clue ( those who did SS last year will remember the story) but then thought if I got a newbie then they would wonder what the hell this was. Incidentally mother is in the dominican at the mo.....what will it be this year I wonder.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hiafa123 said:


> I will fess up to opening the card and the clue I have has lead me to 3 options
> 
> 1. Does the clue relate to PF doggie:sosp::sosp:
> 
> ...


A Dominican style pan scourer of course . If you'd got someone who didn't know the story they'd think you were crackers!!!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Hiafa123 said:


> I will fess up to opening the card and the clue I have has lead me to 3 options
> 
> 1. Does the clue relate to PF doggie:sosp::sosp:
> 
> ...


i'm new ish...what's the story with the pan scourer?


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> i'm new ish...what's the story with the pan scourer?


I'm not new and I wanna know, too. The mind boggles. :crazy:


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

So I put that wonderful box in the lounge to show OH later. 

A fe hours later I had to open the door to answer the phone. I was talking and heard a rustling. Bess had only found the box, taken a present out of it and was unwrapping it! I had to chase her all round the house to get it back!

She knew it was hers!

I wrapped it back up (without looking -I promise SS) and its now safely out of the way. 

Minx!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I organised SS last year and don't remember anything about a pan scourer :blushing:


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

For those that missed out here goes.

My mums friend lives in the Dominican so all she requires is a flight.Anyway after her return she came in with her presents from said country. My youngest got a teddy that when you pressed its tummy it rattled off in hispanic in a high pitched childs voice.Obviously mother hadnt pressed its tummy. Other son and husband got a toblerone...ok not bad but me what did she bring me....perfume.....nooo booze....noooooo bloody pan scourers. I was speachless ( husband remarked that he has never seen me in said state and it prob will never happen again:devil.She even commented that they werent like the ones in our country, these had a little plastic handle on.She thought she had really done me a favour.It is still a joke in this house even now.

This story came about as PF members were bothered about what they had got for their SS and I commented that I and said doggies would be happy with anything they received.

So there it is ....my eccentric mother and her even more eccentric presents.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Hiafa123 said:


> For those that missed out here goes.
> 
> My mums friend lives in the Dominican so all she requires is a flight.Anyway after her return she came in with her presents from said country. My youngest got a teddy that when you pressed its tummy it rattled off in hispanic in a high pitched childs voice.Obviously mother hadnt pressed its tummy. Other son and husband got a toblerone...ok not bad but me what did she bring me....perfume.....nooo booze....noooooo bloody pan scourers. I was speachless ( husband remarked that he has never seen me in said state and it prob will never happen again:devil.She even commented that they werent like the ones in our country, these had a little plastic handle on.She thought she had really done me a favour.It is still a joke in this house even now.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

ALFREDS IS HERE 

Alfreds secret santa has been very naughty! How many presents can one puppy have!!
I even got one too 




























Sorry Alfreds secret santa... I possibly opened the card 

I think I know who its from


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

terencesmum said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


what they said.....


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Goodness me, Alfred is a lucky boy!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Reverie said:


> Goodness me, Alfred is a lucky boy!


I know :O how am i (i mean him!) going to wait so long :O Come on christmas!


----------



## mrsaxlrose (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry but I'm new to this. How does the Secret Santa thing work?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

mrsaxlrose said:


> Sorry but I'm new to this. How does the Secret Santa thing work?


A few months before christmas Goldenshadow does a thread asking who wants to be in secret santa. This year we paid 50p into paypal to cover any lost presents or ones that someone may have failed to send (not sure thats ever happened) this fund wound then be used to replace the present , if not the money is going to charity.

We then all PM goldenshadow our addresses and then she and babycham does some magic and sends us all a message with who we are to buy for. We then buy some presents for our secrete santa dog wrap it and add a clue if we want to ,then post it.

Everyone is happy


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

5headh said:


> ALFREDS IS HERE
> 
> Alfreds secret santa has been very naughty! How many presents can one puppy have!!
> I even got one too
> ...


You know, that looks extremely similar to my parcel! Could someone have bought for two dogs??? Either that or there's a spooky similarity in the handwriting on the box.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I was going to put a prezzie in for mum but thought i would seem silly if i did  will put a mum one in next time


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> You know, that looks extremely similar to my parcel! Could someone have bought for two dogs??? Either that or there's a spooky similarity in the handwriting on the box.


I noticed that similarity too, with the little 'mum' present as well.

Yeah, members with more than one dog are buying for more than one dog, so it's totally possible.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

tashax said:


> I was going to put a prezzie in for mum but thought i would seem silly if i did  will put a mum one in next time


I wished I'd have put a mum/dad pressie in too.
Oh well, next year.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Reverie said:


> I noticed that similarity too, with the little 'mum' present as well.
> 
> Yeah, members with more than one dog are buying for more than one dog, so it's totally possible.


I saw the mum pressie first and thought - that looks like mine! Then I saw the writing on the box.....

I don't want to know who it might be until Christmas though! I'm one of those annoying people who DO NOT PEEK before the day. Was drummed into me too much as a child!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

BessieDog said:


> You know, that looks extremely similar to my parcel! Could someone have bought for two dogs??? Either that or there's a spooky similarity in the handwriting on the box.


I thought the same


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

BessieDog said:


> I saw the mum pressie first and thought - that looks like mine! Then I saw the writing on the box.....
> 
> I don't want to know who it might be until Christmas though! I'm one of those annoying people who DO NOT PEEK before the day. Was drummed into me too much as a child!


God, you're very good aren't you...rrr:

At 41, people don't give me any presents before Christmas eve cause I will feel, shake, smell, but never peek.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Still not home yet (being good girl and giving blood this evening) every one is peaking inside.


Dylan might have to do the same later!!!


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> I wished I'd have put a mum/dad pressie in too.
> Oh well, next year.


Last year I got a 'mum' present from my SS and it was a box of poo bags!! Still, at least it wasn't pan scourers considering who my SS turned out to be last year :lol:

I meant to steal the idea and send poo bags to our recipients this year but I forgot


----------



## tinysarah (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah, Conans arrived today! 
Picked up from post office and its now hidden in my wardrobe til Christmas Day.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Last year I got a 'mum' present from my SS and it was a box of poo bags!! Still, at least it wasn't pan scourers considering who my SS turned out to be last year :lol:
> 
> I meant to steal the idea and send poo bags to our recipients this year but I forgot


:lol: Amazing, haha. You can always use more poo bags I suppose.


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Last year I got a 'mum' present from my SS and it was a box of poo bags!! Still, at least it wasn't pan scourers considering who my SS turned out to be last year :lol:
> 
> I meant to steal the idea and send poo bags to our recipients this year but I forgot


Have heard about the pan scourers today..lol. :lol::lol:


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Reverie said:


> :lol: Amazing, haha. You can always use more poo bags I suppose.


Ooh, I have Christmas poo bags from tkmaxx......anyone else?


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Wowzers Alfred you're going to have one hell of a xmas unwrapping fest 

Love the pan scourer story :lol:


----------



## Hiafa123 (May 30, 2011)

Well good old poo bags come to my rescue in Spain this year.

On the transfer coach back to the airport the stingy coach driver didnt use the toll road and took to the coast road,lurching from one side to the other. I was sitting with the 4 yr old and he said he was feeling sick. Anyway nature happened and we had managed to find a carrier bag, all was well till he said he wanted to be sick again...no carrier bags.Husband started to ratch in my handbag for napkins/hankies and out of the darkened handbag he produced poo bags.

Next problem was at Alicante looking for a bin...muppet here was trying to leave said bag in this red contraption until husband told me it was a fire box....look I have told you dumb blonde here, who was slightly flustered with this bag of sick and then having to join the long queue for no frills flying.

What I was trying to say before but it didnt come out right (it was t time and its manic in here at that time) was that last year a few bothered themselves that their presents that they sent wouldnt be appreciated by their recipient. My story of the pan scourers was to really explain that no dogs present could ever be as crap as what my mother purchased for me. Do you know that I snarl at them on the supermarket shelves, it is still a huge joke in this house, which reduces husband and teenage son into sniggering wrecks.....rrr:rrr: to them


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Look what the lovely Postie brought today!!










Indie tried to eat the box....










I am errrrrr Indie is soooo excited, thank you Secret Santa

I let Indie have a quick sniff then hid the box...I didn't even open the card :aureola:


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Joining in the naughty peeking!!!

We opened it....










And Teals arrived today yay!!!!










Thank you secret santas!!! What lucky doggies!!


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

toffee44 said:


> Joining in the naughty peeking!!!


Lucky doggies indeed! And it's not peeking  They need to go under the tree after all.  The box is just there to post them. :biggrin:


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

BessieDog said:


> You know, that looks extremely similar to my parcel! Could someone have bought for two dogs??? Either that or there's a spooky similarity in the handwriting on the box.


Or three ....... Think same person as Teals secret santa 

The guessing has begun


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

toffee44 said:


> Or three ....... Think same person as Teals secret santa
> 
> The guessing has begun


I know, ner ner ner  Only because I opened the card :O


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

5headh said:


> I know, ner ner ner  Only because I opened the card :O


It is taking every ounce of willpower I have not to open the card. I'm not sure how long I'll last


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Beth17 said:


> It is taking every ounce of willpower I have not to open the card. I'm not sure how long I'll last


Woody didnt have a card in his, so surely it wouldnt be fair to let Alfred have one and not woody?


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

One half arrived today just gotta go pick it up from the post office because I don't even know which dog it's for!!!

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Ziggys arrived today...great day for it to arrive too...
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/277561-ziggy-broke-his-leg.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

has anyone elses came ?


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Still waiting for balto's he is getting excited hope it comes before monday cause we are on holiday for two weeks 

 

Xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

Balto-x said:


> Still waiting for balto's he is getting excited hope it comes before monday cause we are on holiday for two weeks
> 
> 
> 
> Xx


Have a lovely holiday


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Nothing yet for the pickliest pair 

Probably a good thing really as I'm going to find it sooooooo hard to resist temptation


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Still waiting on Enzo's Singing:


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Still waiting for Tilly's.... not that I'm going to prod, poke, shake & squeeze it about, I would never do anything like that Hope it comes soon too as I'm going away & don't want anyone else in the house getting their paws on it


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Rudi's is here . Not even opened the brown paper yet as hubby has taken my camera to work  rrr:.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> Still waiting on Enzo's Singing:


Still waiting for all 3 pupsters here too


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Rudi's is here . Not even opened the brown paper yet as hubby has taken my camera to work  rrr:.


Poor Kilo, Rudi is getting all the PF attention and he even gets his secret santa present first!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

ooooh hubby, we all wanted to see the parcel in it's brown paper how dare you take the camera, this is much more important than using it for work!



Dogless said:


> Rudi's is here . Not even opened the brown paper yet as hubby has taken my camera to work  rrr:.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Tarnus said:


> Poor Kilo, Rudi is getting all the PF attention and he even gets his secret santa present first!


Don't worry the big fella is still getting all his fusses, games and walks at home .


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Rudi's is here . Not even opened the brown paper yet as hubby has taken my camera to work  rrr:.


Great stuff, that more parcels are coming!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yay we have willows from the post office, she is most pleased that the tag says to willow bear, her full title
It was beautifully wrapped in brown paper which upon unwrapping was a lovely wrapped box
All the dogs having a good nose









Rocky reading the tag on his


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Yay we have willows from the post office, she is most pleased that the tag says to willow bear, her full title
> It was beautifully wrapped in brown paper which upon unwrapping was a lovely wrapped box
> All the dogs having a good nose
> 
> ...


OMG I love that wrapping paper


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> OMG I love that wrapping paper


which one lol


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Still waiting on Lucky's too


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm waiting on both Jake's and Arrow's ... Less time for temptation


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

You lot are getting a bit naff at replying to messages regarding SS. If you get a visitor message or private message can you get in contact please?

I've got assignments due in which count towards my degree in the next two weeks it makes my life a lot more stressful chasing people up to then be ignored and worry why I am bring ignored 

I don't contact you guys for fun. I spent four hours in my only day off this week sorting SS out and it's still not as sorted as I would like. If you have posted out and not told me please PM regarding that too.


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> You lot are getting a bit naff at replying to messages regarding SS. If you get a visitor message or private message can you get in contact please?
> 
> I've got assignments due in which count towards my degree in the next two weeks it makes my life a lot more stressful chasing people up to then be ignored and worry why I am bring ignored
> 
> I don't contact you guys for fun. I spent four hours in my only day off this week sorting SS out and it's still not as sorted as I would like. If you have posted out and not told me please PM regarding that too.


If I can help at all I will? I have a lot of free time right now and you shouldn't have to neglect your coursework, I know how stressful and time consuming uni assignments can be! xx


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Come on people - don't make this difficult for the organisers. Get those PMs replied to, get those parcels posted, lets put an end to the stressy part of the SS.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

You're OK thanks guys, its just nagging the last few people who aren't responding to messages.

Next week sometime I will start a thread of 'Who has not received their present' and will focus more on that because everyone *should* have posted. The list on the Canine SS Who is Interested thread has a list in the OP of who is yet to post (Babycham is updating me on her lot later so if you got your person from her and have posted you will be removed shortly).


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Well a beautifully wrapped parcel has just arrived for Tula.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Bjt said:


> Well a beautifully wrapped parcel has just arrived for Tula.


No pictures?! 

I didn't photo mine either


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Here are the boy's, I forgot to post pics before


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I have took a photo but i am having lunch at the minute and haven't had time to upload.Unfortunately my hubby has took time off work because my daughter was due to give birth next week(she done it early)and my access to the pc is very limited and will be for about a week.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Bjt said:


> I have took a photo but i am having lunch at the minute and haven't had time to upload.Unfortunately my hubby has took time off work because my daughter was due to give birth next week(she done it early)and my access to the pc is very limited and will be for about a week.


Awww congrats! Don't worry, I'm only being annoying 

Have a good week, we'll all still be here when you're back :thumbup:


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

So either one person has a few SS or there is a certain place to get this red paper with paw prints :sosp:

Can anyone tell me where to get some I want to wrap the girls pressies in it and their ones for my OH 

I can take a photo of mine *ahem* Lotties if anyone wants to see it, it is next to me at work  Same paw print paper, something fishy going on here....


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Bjt said:


> I have took a photo but i am having lunch at the minute and haven't had time to upload.Unfortunately my hubby has took time off work because my daughter was due to give birth next week(she done it early)and my access to the pc is very limited and will be for about a week.


How very selfish of your daughter :sosp:. Only joking; hope Mum and baby are healthy and congratulations to all!! .


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Someone said they got poo bags as their person present last year (not compulsory..!!) I wonder if I have poo bags.

I'm nearly all out


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

hey hey dogless! You haven`t posted piccies yet  *hint hint* lol


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I arrived home from work this afternoon to find this on my kitchen worktop addressed to Tilly squeals with delight









oooh exciting








It's now safely on top of the wardrobe.... but the card wasn't stuck down so I couldn't resist.
It says the clue is in the picture & inside the card is this little picture...
I need to have a think about this!


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sam is getting very impatient waiting for his to come through and keeps going to the wardrobe where oscar's are hidden


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Weezawoo said:


> So either one person has a few SS or there is a certain place to get this red paper with paw prints :sosp:
> 
> Can anyone tell me where to get some I want to wrap the girls pressies in it and their ones for my OH
> 
> I can take a photo of mine *ahem* Lotties if anyone wants to see it, it is next to me at work  Same paw print paper, something fishy going on here....


i've seen it at pets at home...


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Freddie and frank said:


> i've seen it at pets at home...


How have I NOT seen it at PAH! Darn! Trip there tonight I think


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Weezawoo said:


> How have I NOT seen it at PAH! Darn! Trip there tonight I think


It's at the front with the Xmas cards & they are 3 for the price of 2


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Well people haven't got long at all, i hope no one gets let down :001_unsure:


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> Well people haven't got long at all, i hope no one gets let down :001_unsure:


I hope not.  It's getting pretty close to the deadline considering the first thread about this was in August.  Come on people!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

New Puppy Mum said:


> hey hey dogless! You haven`t posted piccies yet  *hint hint* lol


Waiting for hubby to drop camera back round - he is on duty for 3 weeks so can only whizz round now and then! I reckon I know who mine is from the postcode on the return address and possibly the type of handwriting . However I may be totally wrong - that's why SS is good .


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Waiting for hubby to drop camera back round - he is on duty for 3 weeks so can only whizz round now and then! I reckon I know who mine is from the postcode on the return address and possibly the type of handwriting . However I may be totally wrong - that's why SS is good .


ooh never thought of that - sneaky I've analysed the writing on mine & concluded it is somebody youngish.... not that they write like a child or anything, it just doesn't appear to be the writing of someone over 30.... as by then your writing turns to a jelly mess & this is quite neat & fresh! If I'm wrong... hopefully the person is complimented that I think they are young


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

No idea who my SS is but it is somebody with wonderfully neat writing


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Tillymint said:


> ooh never thought of that - sneaky I've analysed the writing on mine & concluded it is somebody youngish.... not that they write like a child or anything, it just doesn't appear to be the writing of someone over 30.... as by then your writing turns to a jelly mess & this is quite neat & fresh! If I'm wrong... hopefully the person is complimented that I think they are young


I never thought to be sneaky; didn't look at the post mark but the return address is written very large and hubby left the parcel that way up after he'd signed for it. It sort of jumped out at me!


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

Weezawoo said:


> So either one person has a few SS or there is a certain place to get this red paper with paw prints :sosp:
> 
> Can anyone tell me where to get some I want to wrap the girls pressies in it and their ones for my OH
> 
> I can take a photo of mine *ahem* Lotties if anyone wants to see it, it is next to me at work  Same paw print paper, something fishy going on here....


Guide Dogs for the Blind have lovely Christmas doggy paper, they deliver quick too. I didn't buy mine for ss from Guide dogs this year , so it isn't a clue. Sorry.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I never thought to be sneaky; didn't look at the post mark but the return address is written very large and hubby left the parcel that way up after he'd signed for it. It sort of jumped out at me!


I didn't put a return address on mine!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

BessieDog said:


> I didn't put a return address on mine!


No clues....rrr:.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

I might of put a return address on
I might not


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Does that mean you got Tillymint dogless  rrr:

I'm not bitter :dita:


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

New Puppy Mum said:


> I might of put a return address on
> I might not


I had an inner debate about it as I wondered whether it would be too much of a giveaway...

What conclusion did I come to? WHO KNOWS? Mwahaha.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Does that mean you got Tillymint dogless  rrr:


I am certainly not going to hazard any guesses until Chrimbo Day rrr:rrr:.


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

ooooo this is all so exciting!!!!


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Ooooo, Tillymint I think I know who yours might be from 

Still nothing here for either of my two... The dogs are getting so impatient


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

lozzibear said:


> Ooooo, Tillymint I think I know who yours might be from
> 
> Still nothing here for either of my two... The dogs are getting so impatient


Really, how clever are you Hmm if I can't work it out by Xmas I'll be asking for extra clues

and BTW I though you have to put a return address on when sending a parcels? especially recorded delivery!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Tillymint said:


> Really, how clever are you Hmm if I can't work it out by Xmas I'll be asking for extra clues
> 
> and BTW I though you have to put a return address on when sending a parcels? especially recorded delivery!


mine didn't, i forgot


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> Really, how clever are you Hmm if I can't work it out by Xmas I'll be asking for extra clues
> 
> and BTW I though you have to put a return address on when sending a parcels? especially recorded delivery!


I think you have to and if u don't write it they have a little sticker they write and stick on with name and postcode.

Unless you courier it i don't think there is any way out of it.... Hmmmm

We will have to just send them to one person to send on haha


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

lozzibear said:


> Ooooo, Tillymint I think I know who yours might be from
> 
> Still nothing here for either of my two... The dogs are getting so impatient


Nothing for poor Lucky either  

I am more impatient than her


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Buster still secret Santa less..... 


Hidden Dylan's now as he keeps looking at the shelf whining.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

We are both waiting by the window every morning for the post man but all we got today was an electric bill


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Waiting with balto by the window also  
Postie thinks im his new bessie mate! 

Xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Goldstar said:


> We are both waiting by the window every morning for the post man but all we got today was an electric bill


awww that actually made me feel sad


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Nothing for Millie yet  She hopes her SS hasnt forgotten about her  She has been a good puppy


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

Mine's here......well kinda.....i missed it and its at the local post office but itll be here saturday  which just happens to be when the tree is going up!!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I am patiently awaiting mine, but I have about 15 parcels arriving in the next week or so so it's excitement central in the Phoolf household.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Mylo is still waiting for his SS.

Ever since i wrapped up his SS he seems to think every presents i wrap is something doggie, he stands there wiggling his whole body thinking it's for him


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I think its a shame so many of us left it late to post, some people seem very worried about their presents not turning up 

I think if there is another SS people will need to try and post out sooner, perhaps if there is a two week window set to post out in or something so its a bit more *together*...


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> We are both waiting by the window every morning for the post man but all we got today was an electric bill


Ill do you a santa if you send me your addy!
I dont want nuffing back coz there's nuffing I need


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> I think its a shame so many of us left it late to post, some people seem very worried about their presents not turning up
> 
> I think if there is another SS people will need to try and post out sooner, perhaps if there is a two week window set to post out in or something so its a bit more *together*...


I'm not worried, but there will be BIG tantrums in the pickle household if SS doesn't deliver!!!

I think the fact that there is a deadline (that hasn't been reached yet!) is fine, there's no need for anyone to worry or panic until the middle of next week 

We're just an impatient bunch........ stop fretting everyone!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> I think its a shame so many of us left it late to post, some people seem very worried about their presents not turning up
> 
> I think if there is another SS people will need to try and post out sooner, perhaps if there is a two week window set to post out in or something so its a bit more *together*...


Try not to stress Hun, it will be upsetting if some of us get let down but there are worst things that could happen in life.

You have done a great job in organising it all


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

GS I'm sure it will all come together in the end. I'm not bothered if nothing turns up it doesn't turn up, Oscar will just have to share  
You've done a great job so try not to fret I'm sure there'll be a frenzy of posting in the next couple of days :yesnod:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

There's not ALLOWED to be no one with no present :nono:

I will have a mega hissy fit and throw a HOOOOOOOOOGGGGEEEEEEEEE tantrum if anyone dares defy the SS rules and even attempt to let someone down :nono:

IT SHALL NOT HAPPEN!

That is all


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> There's not ALLOWED to be no one with no present :nono:
> 
> I will have a mega hissy fit and throw a HOOOOOOOOOGGGGEEEEEEEEE tantrum if anyone dares defy the SS rules and even attempt to let someone down :nono:
> 
> ...


Calm down, Hun. 
Lots of people will probably be posting tomorrow and Saturday. 
So everybody should have their goodies next week.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Beth17 said:


> GS I'm sure it will all come together in the end. I'm not bothered if nothing turns up it doesn't turn up, Oscar will just have to share
> You've done a great job so try not to fret I'm sure there'll be a frenzy of posting in the next couple of days :yesnod:


I know that Oscars has definitely been posted so should be with you presently 

xxx


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> I know that Oscars has definitely been posted so should be with you presently
> 
> xxx


Sorry worded that weirdly  Oscars has come through but I've told him Sam may have to share his  He wasn't impressed.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Beth17 said:


> Sorry worded that weirdly  Oscars has come through but I've told him Sam may have to share his  He wasn't impressed.


ah poop  no its my thought, I am really tired and read it wrong
best go pm your sender now as I have pmed them going arghhh!!! i know you sent it special delivery so what are we going to do!!!!

and I had you ticked off on the spreadsheet, i thought i had made a mistake

doh
x


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> ah poop  no its my thought, I am really tired and read it wrong
> best go pm your sender now as I have pmed them going arghhh!!! i know you sent it special delivery so what are we going to do!!!!
> 
> and I had you ticked off on the spreadsheet, i thought i had made a mistake
> ...


BABYCHAM!!!!

Sam is on my list not yours 

And there is nothing to worry about right now


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

You guys have done a great job! I think panic time is middle of next week, the deadline is still to come


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Im shaking in my boots


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

You lot do make me laugh


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> I think its a shame so many of us left it late to post, some people seem very worried about their presents not turning up
> 
> I think if there is another SS people will need to try and post out sooner, perhaps if there is a two week window set to post out in or something so its a bit more *together*...


Not sure why people are so worried TBH; the deadline isn't even here yet and even if one doesn't come to Kilo then one doesn't come. Rudi will share nicely I'm sure . Disappointing but not the worst thing in the world - this is just a bit of fun .


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Dogless said:


> Not sure why people are so worried TBH; the deadline isn't even here yet and even if one doesn't come to Kilo then one doesn't come. Rudi will share nicely I'm sure . Disappointing but not the worst thing in the world - this is just a bit of fun .


hear hear :smile5:


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

I dont think anyone is worried as such, i no mine is more excitement! 
Im like a little kid!

Xxx


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not worried... I am just impatient... Not that I have much right to because I was a late poster  Although, still within the time 

The only thing that has me wondering, is that neither of mines have arrived


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Not sure why people are so worried TBH; the deadline isn't even here yet and even if one doesn't come to Kilo then one doesn't come. Rudi will share nicely I'm sure . Disappointing but not the worst thing in the world - this is just a bit of fun .


We'd send Sir Kilo an emergency SS parcel.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> We'd send Sir Kilo an emergency SS parcel.


TBH Sir Kilo has plenty of stuff; if one happened not to come then I'd rather the money was kept in the fund for Sailor's charity. I am sure one will anyway - loads of time before chrimbo .


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Dogless said:


> TBH Sir Kilo has plenty of stuff; if one happened not to come then I'd rather the money was kept in the fund for Sailor's charity. I am sure one will anyway - loads of time before chrimbo .


And Sir Kilo without a pressie??  *scuttles off to mentally reserve a giant stag bar for his Kiloness just in case* 
We'd also be quite happy to donate to Sailor's charity, if you don't mind posting a link.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Dogless said:


> TBH Sir Kilo has plenty of stuff; if one happened not to come then I'd rather the money was kept in the fund for Sailor's charity. I am sure one will anyway - loads of time before chrimbo .


If for any reason Lucky's doesn't turn up then I would rather the money stay in Sailor's fund too.

I'm not worried tbh, just being an impatient brat 

Gs and Bc have done a great job organising this and I feel bad for moaning now :001_unsure:


----------



## Spendy (Aug 19, 2012)

Guys, I know that I'm not one of the organizers but I'd hate to see any of you, uh I mean your doggies not have a ss pressie. I'd be willing to make a further donation to the fund so we can all have something to open on Christmas morning... Darn, I mean so the doggies have something to open 

That way, the fund won't suffer too much.

Though there probably won't be a need cause I'm sure all pressies are on their way


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

If its anything like when we was at school people will post the day after the dead line  not sure I ever handed a assessment in on time  

I'm not on the naughty list for once


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I'm just wondering whether people are getting stressed reading this thread and can't say anything. Someone's probably bouncing up and down shouting at the screen 'but I've posted it. I've posted it!'


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> If its anything like when we was at school people will post the day after the dead line  not sure I ever handed a assessment in on time
> 
> I'm not on the naughty list for once


You've all been warned, anyone who posts after deadline is blacklisted and banned from next years unless there is a ridiculously good reason for it and we are informed ASAP. Whoever does next years will be told explicitly that members x, y etc should be excluded if people haven't done as the rules state (including using recorded post!!).


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

GoldenShadow said:


> You've all been warned, anyone who posts after deadline is blacklisted and banned from next years unless there is a ridiculously good reason for it and we are informed ASAP. Whoever does next years will be told explicitly that members x, y etc should be excluded if people haven't done as the rules state (including using recorded post!!).


You should be a teacher GS


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> You should be a teacher GS


Nahhhh there'd be too many complaints about me *bullying* children :lol:

My best friend is going to be a primary school teacher. Couldn't deal with kiddies that age, I'd need older ones to bully


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Charlie's arrived today - thank you to Charlie's secret santa paws 

Mummy is this for me?









Smells like it's for me!









MINE - I wanna open it NOW! 









But it's walkies time so we can't open it to investigate the insides yet


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm feeling bashful about my present(s) now, I'm rubbish at wrapping and I'm not a very Christmassy person so I'm not half as thoughtful as you lot.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> I'm feeling bashful about my present(s) now, I'm rubbish at wrapping and I'm not a very Christmassy person so I'm not half as thoughtful as you lot.


I think the dogs will care as much as the kids do Christmas on day


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am now in possession of my camera again .

Rudi's lovely looking pressies and card:









An awful photo but the little snapper only has the beginnings of a 'wait' at present....it's very *rudi*mentary and I didn't want to frustrate him by mucking about .


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Dogless said:


> I am now in possession of my camera again .
> 
> Rudi's lovely looking pressies and card:
> 
> ...


i have that wrapping paper too from my ss  :sosp:


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Helbo said:


> Charlie's arrived today - thank you to Charlie's secret santa paws
> 
> Mummy is this for me?


Is that a bit of paper sticking out of his mouth?? :lol:


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

terencesmum said:


> Is that a bit of paper sticking out of his mouth?? :lol:


Yes  He unwraps his own presents


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Enzo's is here, Shelby checking it's not poisonous for him


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

WOW - Opened the package to have a peek at the contents, and Charlie went MENTAL. 

Whatever is in there must smell good 

Now to find somewhere to hide it so he won't keep crying at it!


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Yay Bella's is here too  and the wrapping is the bestest ever  and there is even a card for us too! Thank you SS, can't wait to open my SS clue 

This is Lottie's as I hadn't taken a pic for you all yet










and Bella's










EEEkkkkk

Can't wait to open them... I mean for them to open them  It's Lotties first Christmas so I may have to help her with the presents  and Bella hasn't had a Christmas present before


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> You've all been warned, anyone who posts after deadline is blacklisted and banned from next years unless there is a ridiculously good reason for it and we are informed ASAP. Whoever does next years will be told explicitly that members x, y etc should be excluded if people haven't done as the rules state (including using recorded post!!).


:O We were meant to use recorded?! Oh no!


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

5headh said:


> :O We were meant to use recorded?! Oh no!


Oh Dear, someone didn't read the rules!!


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

beris said:


> Oh Dear, someone didn't read the rules!!


Oowh no! Now I cant play next year!! Im actually really p!ssed off with myself


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

5headh said:


> Oowh no! Now I cant play next year!! Im actually really p!ssed off with myself


If you Ss arrives you might be ok.....calm....


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

toffee44 said:


> If you Ss arrives you might be ok.....calm....


I hope so :O Im sorry!! -naughty child mode-


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

5headh said:


> Oowh no! Now I cant play next year!! Im actually really p!ssed off with myself


awww man you gonna be in sooo much trouble 

your mine as well so that means I'll prob be the one that's in trouble :sneaky2:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Rool Numero Three ;



Please reacquaint yourselves with the rules of Secret Santa as set out below, please note which of your dog's is posting to who if you have multiple dogs entered 

1) *Limit* of £10 per present, you can spend more but it is at your discretion and may not be returned by your sender.
2) Parcels must be WRAPPED and then put into a box and posted, so the boxes can be opened and presents taken out without fear of being opened.
3) Parcels must be posted FIRST CLASS RECORDED before 1st December 2012 so they can be tracked and avoid being lost in Christmas mail
4) If for any reason you are unable to participate please let me know ASAP, also if you are going to be unavailable to contact for a while, otherwise we may have to pull you from SS.
5) Please send a PM to whomever has sent you this PM, when you have posted your parcel. If you post on the main thread this may give away who you have posted to by arrival times. We will keep an updated list of who has posted and received, please inform us of BOTH of these.
6) Any failure to post a parcel in accordance with the rules will disqualify you from future entries, and the forum will be informed of who you are to ensure this.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Can i just point out that the post office have told me that recorded is signed for but not tracked.There is another service that is tracked but i can't remember this time of the morning what it is.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Bjt said:


> Can i just point out that the post office have told me that recorded is signed for but not tracked.There is another service that is tracked but i can't remember this time of the morning what it is.


Mine has a tracking number on the receipt, although my SS would have to confirm whether he/she had to sign for it.


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

My recorded has a tracking number


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

Well that's rather exciting I have just taken delivery of Sam's present!


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ronnie's is here! Still not sure if Doo's is in the post office though, must majestic sure I go today!

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

make* can't work out how to edit my post on here yet lol

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

In regard to recorded post!

I sent my parcels 'First Class Recorded'.

If I type in my 'barcode' from the receipt, this *tracks* my parcels. I can see that both of my parcels have been signed for, and I can view *Proof of Delivery* which reveals a signature of whomever signed for it.

Therefore parcels are TRACKED.

I hope this clears it up for you all.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes it can tell you if it has been signed for but not where it is in between.


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

The only way to get a break down of the where abouts of parcels is to use parcel companies, they can be good as we use them at work for large parcels, you see when they get to the depot and when they arrive etc. I do like that Royal mail have the signature online, I only saw it yesterday! But it doesn't have the information of where it went to on the tracking page :/


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Bjt said:


> Yes it can tell you if it has been signed for but not where it is in between.


You can track where it has been posted from.

I can see if an attempted delivery has been made.

I can see where and when a successful delivery was made.

That is tracked to at least to an extent which is all we require. I don't need to see that so and so's parcel has been loaded onto the van at 5.24am. But I do need to see if and when it has been delivered, and in what area to ensure everything is correct. Mine are correct, so I have now print screened my proof of deliveries and will chuck my receipts.

Proof of postage is not sufficient because you are unable to see the details I've listed above, or prove who the parcel has been posted to, you could send anything to anyone and claim it was anything, hence its slower to attempt to claim and the requirement is recorded post.


----------



## Maggs (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes yes yes it is HERE!!! Maggie's dad picked the parcel up from post office this morning, and she was veryy nosy about it  Hidden now!
Thank you SS paws xxx


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Maggs said:


> Yes yes yes it is HERE!!! Maggie's dad picked the parcel up from post office this morning, and she was veryy nosy about it  Hidden now!
> Thank you SS paws xxx


Awww the paper matches the card  very organised SS!


----------



## Balto-x (Nov 7, 2010)

Baltos is here  xxx


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nala and Bosleys are here just Lexis to go now!!!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

IT'S HERE IT'S HERE!!!!



















Thank you santa paws 

Oooh I desperately want to find out who it is! I'll be stalking all threads now to keep an eye out for the same wrapping or perhaps someone living in certain town mentioned on sticker that is on the parcel.


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

I hadn't seen this thread, Mollys arrived a little while ago and it has been put at the top of our wardrobe to keep her long nose and paws away until Christmas  Cleos is yet to arrive and you can tell she is getting excited hehe. Getting very excited for Christmas day!! Eek!! Yippeeee xx


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Biggles' is here - it apparently smells verrrrrrry interesting lol

Charlie's has had an attempted delivery but I missed postie - have arranged redelivery for Monday


GAH! I forgot to put the cards in my parcels... will send separately *sigh*


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

See it's turning out fine. We had all that drama yesterday for nothing


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Oo forgot to say, I took Mollys out the cardboard box for her to have a sniff before I hid it and the wrapping paper has Greyhounds on....very thoughtful  I will take a picture when I get home. Cannot wait for her to open it to see what is inside!!! xx


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, Dodger's secret santa gift arrived today. The postie pulled up in his van just as we were getting out of the car coming back from our walk.

Dodge is super interested and keeps trying to stick his head in the bag! I took a couple of pics of him posing with his gift (he had to use all his self control to sit still!). Please excuse the mud still on his legs and belly, we were too excited about the gift to get cleaned up properly. Unfortunately I now have tried mud all over the house though!


















Can I open it now mum, can I, can I, please?









PS Dodger and I say thank you to our Secret Santa! xx


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Just got home to find Cleos SS has arrived! Yippee  xx


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Rosie knows where her SS gift is, she's taken to sitting hopefully underneath the shelf in the kitchen...  Getting exciting now!


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Mylo's is here !!! OH texted me whilst i was out walking, i wasn't excited in anyway and rush home  Mylo loves his xmas stocking and the treats he could eat now, his eyes seemed to pop out when he saw them !!

Thank you so much to his Secret Santa, he loves you !!

All of Mr.Mylo's presents, treats and his Xmas stocking (it's lovely):









My starving Labrador drooling over the treats, i clearly don't feed him! :









'It's mine, all mine i tell you!'









P.S Mylo's new lime green half check collar arrived too early xmas presents from me, Thank you Milliepoochie for the link


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I have the same stocking LL!!! We either have the same SS or different ones both with the same great idea.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> I have the same stocking LL!!! We either have the same SS or different ones both with the same great idea.


I think we do, i got the same brown envelope like you. I've asked OH to hide that as i want to open it now and read the clues


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Lily's arrived today too!!!










"mine mine mine!!"










Trying to get her to pose nicely for a picture 










She was growling constantly here, warning her bro away from HER presents!!!










I quickly whipped them away from her before she opened them!

"Oh mum, just the card, pleeeeeeeease can I open the card?!"










"It wasn't me, I didn't nibble the corner off I promise!!"










and then........ I'm sorry........ I confess........... I opened the card.......... I just like to hang up all our cards before Christmas 

and what a fantastic card (Lily is VERY sorry about the slight modification she made to it  )










and a brilliant poem too.......... BUT........... it doesn't give me any clues as to who Santa Paws is!!!










Thank you so much Santa Paws, the pressies are now safely out of Pickle reach until the big day


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Labrador Laura said:


> I think we do, i got the same brown envelope like you. I've asked OH to hide that as i want to open it now and read the clues


I'm leaving it til Xmas to open the clue too, maybe we should put our brains together.  At least I can shorten the list of possibles seeing as it must be someone with multiple dogs.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> I'm leaving it til Xmas to open the clue too, maybe we should put our brains together.  At least I can shorten the list of possibles seeing as it must be someone with multiple dogs.


Ahhhhhh, not necessarily.... some people with only 1 dog have opted to send and receive more than 1 pressie!!


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Ahhhhhh, not necessarily.... some people with only 1 dog have opted to send and receive more than 1 pressie!!


Oh really? 

I'll have to see what I think after the clue.


----------



## Labrador Laura (Sep 12, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> I'm leaving it til Xmas to open the clue too, maybe we should put our brains together.  At least I can shorten the list of possibles seeing as it must be someone with multiple dogs.


Sounds like a good plan !


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Lily's arrived today too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's that darn paper again!!!! Man this SS has been busy :sosp:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Lots arriving today 

Has everyone PM'd GS or BS , to tick them off


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Both the presents are here now!!!!! I think I may have already sent kadoo's but I won't spoil it just yet 

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Lots arriving today
> 
> Has everyone PM'd GS or BS , to tick them off


Yup, we have, good reminder though cos it's easy to get caught up in the excitement!


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

guessed who sent*** really must learn how to type or how to edit a post on here!!! I give up lol

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Lily's arrived today too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cleo has this same wrap from her SS  xx


----------



## beris (Aug 30, 2010)

It has arrived Heidi's Secret Santa present. 

Thank you Secret Santa we are going to have problems guessing who you are as No Clue. It will be quite exciting guessing, took us ages last year to guess.

Here is Heidi having a little look at her presents off SS and Heidi with one of last years toys.


----------



## leannelatty (Aug 14, 2009)

Basil went nuts over his pressie tonight. He thanks his SS very much 

He loves the treats he was allowed to eat now and there was an unsealed envelope too so....... I opened it!!! Think i now may know who its from


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

beris said:


> It has arrived Heidi's Secret Santa present.
> 
> Thank you Secret Santa we are going to have problems guessing who you are as No Clue. It will be quite exciting guessing, took us ages last year to guess.
> 
> Here is Heidi having a little look at her presents off SS and Heidi with one of last years toys.


Aww cute pic's, love the one with the teddy. Shelby use to have that bed ........ it was on the kill list very quickly


----------



## Kayp (Oct 25, 2012)

New user..? What's this?? X


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

Kayp said:


> New user..? What's this?? X


In August there was a thread where we could put our names down to send and receive presents for our dogs at Christmas. It would be a "secret" until Christmas day if it is wanted to be revealed. Putting your name down stopped at bout the 30th Sept I think then in the next few days we was PMed the username, dog and address of the person we were buying for by GoldenShadow or babycham2002. Then we started buying the min amount to spend was a tenner. All parcels had to be sent out First class recorded to avoid being lost by 1st Dec. All parcels should be received by 8th Dec. Then on Christmas day we open the parcels and give our dogs their SS presents, take looooads of photos and try and guess who our SS is.  Its to late to enter now but theres always next year!


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Here is Cleo with her SS pressies which she got a chance to sniff before I put them away to keep them safe 




























And here is Molly with hers before it got put away somewhere safe too 




























They are both super excited (like me!) Not long now until they can open them!!  xx


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Charlie's has arrived


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm gonna try and attach photos of my dogs ss's now both of which look lovely but the dogs aren't allowed to see where the are hidden


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Izzys second present arrived today!! We'll take photos to put up later!

Thanks you Santa Paws!!


----------



## Lola71 (Feb 23, 2011)

Got home from visiting mum this morning to find my neighbour waiting for me with a parcel for Molly Moo!!! How exciting....
















No idea at all who its from!!!


----------



## Helbo (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow - the pawprint paper was popular this year


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

Helbo said:


> Wow - the pawprint paper was popular this year


Don't even go there, it is rather complexing as it gives no clue to if people have the same SS!

Damn you all


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Lucky's is here 

THANK YOU so much secret Santa paws, she was so excited 
I've put them away now until Christmas morning x


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Born2BWild said:


> them!!  xx


OMG so so so cute!!! I had to show my mum her lil face 

Well Bombers is here  He was suitably excited , Percy tried to urwrap it for him hence no pics of Bomber with his gifts. 
Percy's are at the post office and I should be able to pick up toma or wednesday.

Look how beautifully wrapped Bombers are Mum (who Bomber belongs to technially  ) is very excited


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Bruno's is here......let me tell you, he is super excited!!! He wanted to open the packet there and then. Poor Boonie was quite upset when I told him he had to wait until Christmas!!!

There was an AWESOME clue included (it wasn't in the card, so I couldn't help but notice). I never would have thought of anything like that! Lets say there has been some taste testing going on today and I think I know who it is but won't say anymore until Christmas day.

Thank you SS xxx


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Branston's came today :thumbup:

"oooh, what's this?"










"This one smells interesting"










"Oh mum, please can I open them now!"










There are 2 pressies for Branston, 1 for me and 1 for me and Branston!

I think it must have had a bit of a rough journey here because the wrapping paper was torn on a couple of the pressies but I taped them back up without peeking............. promise!!

I definitley know who Branston's SS is


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Arrow's arrived today  (well, it arrived on Saturday but it have to make a detour to the sorting office and I picked it up today ). Jake kept shoving him out the way though, and seems to think it is his 

I had to edit this pic in PB to hide my address 










'Oh, what is it!?' 









'Is this for me?'... 'No, Jake... it isn't' :lol:









'We wants it!'









 Oh, I am super excited now... I really want to open the card, but don't want to be accused for cheating


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Yay! Trix & Rogue's Secret Santas are here

Piccies to follow.....


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Yay Bob's SS is heeeeeeeere!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

*I'll wait for the postman:*









*What are you doing?
I told you; waiting for the postman:*









*I'll play with one of your toys from last year's ss then to rub it in:*









*I don't care, I give up:*









*He came!!*









Thanks Kilo's ss . I didn't realise the presents wouldn't be wrapped so stupidly opened the box . I didn't see what the gifts were though and nor did the BW .


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Im going to drive home via hubbys work (He is working form home today) just so I can check the post  Hoping Millies SS will be there 

Fingers and paws crossed


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

The rules stipulated the presents had to be wrapped Dogless so I am very sorry. As stated breaking of rules can disqualify people from future entries so I will have to add this to my list of naughties people have committed 

I'm surprised that pig is still around! Does he grunt anymore or has the grunt given up the ghost?!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> The rules stipulated the presents had to be wrapped Dogless so I am very sorry. As stated breaking of rules can disqualify people from future entries so I will have to add this to my list of naughties people have committed
> 
> I'm surprised that pig is still around! Does he grunt anymore or has the grunt given up the ghost?!


GS don't be sorry; Kilo won't give a monkey's will he?? It's just a bit of fun .

He still grunts . The other piggie was around until recently but Kilo suddenly killed him  . He doesn't tend to destroy toys with that texture for some reason - still got his little space lobber from when he was a puppy that Rudi's running about with all the time now .


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Dogless said:


> GS don't be sorry; Kilo won't give a monkey's will he?? It's just a bit of fun .
> 
> He still grunts . The other piggie was around until recently but Kilo suddenly killed him  . He doesn't tend to destroy toys with that texture for some reason - still got his little space lobber from when he was a puppy that Rudi's running about with all the time now .


I remember being uncertain about how long the pig may live, but Rupert has one and adores it. His survived quite well living outside all the time so its obviously not a bad toy at all :thumbup:


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> I remember being uncertain about how long the pig may live, but Rupert has one and adores it. His survived quite well living outside all the time so its obviously not a bad toy at all :thumbup:


It's odd as I bought the seal who was killed the very same day .


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Dogless said:


> It's odd as I bought the seal who was killed the very same day .


Maybe he likes pigs


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Is anybody still waiting or has everyone's arrived now ??


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Is anybody still waiting or has everyone's arrived now ??


Il let you know in a couple of hours when I check hubbys post at work - not that im excited at all


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Pointermum said:


> Is anybody still waiting or has everyone's arrived now ??


Franks hasn't arrived yet but he won't go without, I'll sort him out.


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Freddie and frank said:


> Franks hasn't arrived yet but he won't go without, I'll sort him out.


Aww, GS said they've all been posted now so it must be out there somewhere in a post van or a sorting office! It's still got 19 days to get to Frank yet


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Freddie and frank said:


> Franks hasn't arrived yet but he won't go without, I'll sort him out.


Unfortunately Franks original has been lost in the post it seems but a replacement is being arranged by your wonderful sender and will be with you next week xxx


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Millie has hers  Thank You to Millies Scret Santa - There was 4 beautifully wrapped prezzies -- 1 squeaked!!! And Millie got very very excited 

Roll On Christmas


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

babycham2002 said:


> Unfortunately Franks original has been lost in the post it seems but a replacement is being arranged by your wonderful sender and will be with you next week xxx


Oh, that's very kind, but it wouldn't have mattered. These things happen.
Frank says THANKYOU very much.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Unfortunately Franks original has been lost in the post it seems but a replacement is being arranged by your wonderful sender and will be with you next week xxx


Hopefully it was sent recorded so they can claim it back from Royal Mail. 

Nearly everyone must have there SS now  Very exciting


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Happy Staffie Rescue (Staffordshire Bull Terrier Dog Rescue)

It was human greed that made the Stafford
It was human greed that made the crisis
And now it is human again who turns away this beautiful breed, because there is no more room for the constant stream of unfortunate Stafford souls that turn up daily. It is not the Stafford to blame, but the human

No dog should be denied a place of safety based on what it looks like and not on what it needs, and if other rescues are going to turn away the Stafford then I believe it only fair that WE help this chairty to build the rescue spaces needed to help the breed that WE created, WE turned into crisis and WE turned our backs on!

GRRRRRRR to humans and HOOORAH to Staffords, especially the lucky happy Staffords who will soon get this rescue centre all to themselves !

Altho I would rather money was donated to help prevent the Stafford crisis and not just mop up the aftermath...... I am at a loss to find a charity that is trying to find the cure for selfish human greed 

The money that was put in paypal pot by all Secret Santa Participants will now be donated to the charity above (chosen by Sailor) In memory of the beautiful Sailor.

If anyone would like to donate further to the fund that is going to the cause I will be putting up a post in a second to explain how 

Many thanks and Merry Christmas all
Lets give what we can to staffies in need and give them a nicer christmas


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

*YIPPPPPEEEEEEEEEE*

IT'S HERE

and relax.....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




























there's even one for bella....and me...
and a beautiful card...it did say open now so i have, i mean frank, been good.


















and what was written inside was just amazing, i did shed a little tear.
thank you, thank you, secret santa, you're so kind.
if by chance the other parcel turns up i shall take it to a rescue, i know someone who works with the retired greyhounds trust...would that be ok? ooh, you can't say can you, then i would know.....

a big thankyou again. it's now safely away from any dogs.


----------



## Izzysmummy (Oct 12, 2011)

Ahh, lovely!! I love the purpley wrapping paper! And gorgeous Bella isnt left out!! What a lovely secret santa you have!!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Izzysmummy said:


> Ahh, lovely!! I love the purpley wrapping paper! And gorgeous Bella isnt left out!! What a lovely secret santa you have!!


I know, so kind.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Looks like it was worth waiting for, too! 

Is that everyone now?


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

That card is beautiful.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

fantastic 

what a lovely card


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Such a thoughtful card


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Ooooooooooh buster got a second parcel today


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh

Only 9 more sleeps til we can open them  
Anyone else excited?


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh
> 
> Only 9 more sleeps til we can open them
> Anyone else excited?


ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was going to do a secret santa whose on count down thread but I'll add here

9 SLEEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

foxyrockmeister said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh
> 
> Only 9 more sleeps til we can open them
> Anyone else excited?


Yes!!! It's sitting in my cupboard and it tries to jump out at me every time I open the door :w00t: I love Christmas


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wahoo can't wait


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh, I just remembered I forgot to post the pics of Jake's SS! 

A very excited boy... (had to quickly edit that pic because I realised you could read my address )









'Oh, please let me open it now!'




















So... who on here wears Karrimors???


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Just wanted to apologise to Millies SS as I havnt put a photo up - We are very very grateful and excited but in the middle of repainting the whole cottage hmy: Finally got tree u and presents under but Milie is moody with a poorly ear so dont have the heart to get a photo BUT we are very excited and ThAnK YoU x x


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I just wanted to offer the use of my chatroom on Christmas day 

Chatroom - Hide-Away Pets

to log in as a guest you don't need a password, you just type your desired name (I would suggest your username from here) into the name and leave the password blank

Maybe suggest a time to meet up for a bit? have a Petforums Christmas Party as it were


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

IndysMamma said:


> I just wanted to offer the use of my chatroom on Christmas day
> 
> Chatroom - Hide-Away Pets
> 
> ...


That's a lovely idea


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> I just wanted to offer the use of my chatroom on Christmas day
> 
> Chatroom - Hide-Away Pets
> 
> ...


That sounds cool!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I'm excited. Bess has more pressies than anyone else here!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

1 week to go :crazy: :thumbup1:

Lucky's presents are burning a hole in my cupboard. I'm trying to forget about them but it's hard


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

I really want to put Bess's under the tree, but it's a hard enough job keeping her away from the tree in the first place. Think they'll have to wait to go down until she's gone to bed on Christmas Eve. I'll tell her Father Christmas came down the chimney and left them.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Just to let SS know we have a tradition in our house to open a couple of presents on Xmas eve so Kes will be joining in with 2-3 of her presents next Monday.


----------



## Weezawoo (Aug 5, 2012)

One of Lotties presents sounds so interesting I want to open it! Haha the dogs still have the only presents under the tree  all mine have been ordered so not here yet haha and the OH hasn't even bought me one yet  I might be opening the girls presents as my own haha


----------

